# hedgies nails? anyone have pics? it would help!!



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

So the breeder cut my hedgies nails before they gave him to me (about 3-4 weeks ago)
But when I looked he had two BIG nails still!, one on each big toe of his back feet.

I was wondering if this is normal or should they have been cut???

The reason I ask is cause he kinda walks funny, or at least I think he's walking funny. He deff doesn't have WHS cause I have a seen a video or two of hedgies with it and it doesn't seem even remotely close to that kinda movement, so I figured maybe its cause of his nails on his back feet!

So long story short does anyone have pics of their hedgies freshly trimmed nails or recently trimmed so I have a reference for it?

Btw I also finally picked a name!!!! His name is Dexter!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I have a bunch of pictures of nails that are too long or just right, I'll try to post them later.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Please do! Cause I don't want to cut those nails if theyre not suppose to be...and they look pretty long, thanks again LizardGirl


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Here you go, hope it isn't too small to see...

Also here (viewtopic.php?f=2&t=54) is a diagram of where to cut.


----------



## HixVAC (Oct 14, 2009)

Okay so his back nails are a little long according to that (not the best quality, wish you had closer pictures but itll have to do)

I tried to cut them during his bath (while changing to liners...see hedgie scratching lol) but he just WOULD NOT let me, i had tried before the bath too which is why i was like screw it if your gonna be like that imma bathe you and try then. he just wouldnt let me either way!, luckily theyre not WAY long yet, but its gonna have to happen within a week!

ANy suggestions of how to hold him or get him under control so i can cut a few of his nails??? :-\


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

are you able to look at the back nails and see where the quick is? Sylvie's 'big' toe on her back feet has quite a long quick so those nails stay longer. That could be a reason why they're long. Or the breeder could have missed them


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

I was wondering about the big toes on the back feet myself. 

I can clip my boy's nails if I wake him up in the evening a little early and do them while he's groggy, or after a bath sometimes he'll let me see a foot at a time (he gets almost daily foot baths so they get clipped over a period of a few days).

Another thing that's worked for me are treats. See if you can get ahold of a foot and clip just one nail, then have some play time and a treat or two (mealworms in my case). Might encourage your hedgie to relax a little and let you go on with the mani-pedi later on. ^_^

~Katie


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Back feet nails also grow like weeds...Seriously. I basically have to trim them ever week or two. And by the second week, they are LONG.

There are quite a few threads about how others do it, what works for some. So it might be good to take a look at those as well. ^_^
http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/search.php?st=0&sk=t&sd=d&keywords=nail+trimming


----------



## spastic_jedi (Nov 11, 2009)

those pictures are so helpful! Now I know to book an appointment with my vet soon... my hedgie won't let me near his little feet so i'd rather bring him to a professional. (they work on hedgies I asked)


----------

